# AFI 2012



## alidir08 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey whats up guys and girls I am applying to AFI for directing and it's the only school that I am applying to and I am so pumped and ready for the long process! I plan on sending out my application by the first week of November waiting on my LOR's. 

What discipline are you guys submitting to?


----------



## Gustavo Lucciola (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm applying for directing as well, but i still haven't sent anything.
I'm finishing a tv pilot here and I want to send it.


----------



## alidir08 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice man I wish you the best of luck! I am sending out my application on Tuesday I just have to put the finishing touches on my narrative statement.


----------



## monkeysontoast (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey!

Mailed my application about a week ago (was waiting on my last LOR). I applied for Editing. =)

Where are the rest of the AFI 2012 hopefuls?


----------



## Mtfield (Dec 10, 2011)

Just thought I'd jump into the conversation as well. I'm based in Chicago, but I decided in the middle of november to make the jump towards my MFA and only applied to AFI for directing. Now starting to make plans for my move to LA (regardless of the outcome) and settling in for the long wait...


----------



## DocumentaryTube (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's hoping you can get in. I hear this college is pretty tough to get in, but if you're good at what you do I bet you'll get in. Good luck! And tell us if you get in. I want to hear how it's like there.


----------



## Michael Rose (Dec 19, 2011)

Does everyone want to direct? Don't some want to produce?


----------



## Aglick (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone receive their post cards yet?


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm a 1st year fellow at AFI. Let me know if you have any questions. I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## Willi (Dec 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by Michael Rose:
> Does everyone want to direct? Don't some want to produce?



I originally wanted to produce but found out it is not for me. 
Question for Jerry- I cam op when I direct(mostly handheld and Steadicam). Is this acceptable at AFI or do they want you to focus exclusively on directing?


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Dec 23, 2011)

Willi, if you're directing, you need to be at video village and looking through the monitor. There is a camera department to handle camera-related tasks.


----------



## Willi (Dec 23, 2011)

I see the exact same thing on my Steadicam monitor that I will see in the video village. 
I find I get my shots in 1-2 takes when I cam op myself. Not the case when there is an operator I have to explain things to.


----------



## Willi (Dec 23, 2011)

And my 1st AC takes care of everything. Between takes I am working with the actors. The only time the camera is in my hand is when I am shooting.


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 23, 2011)

Willi, the fact is, if you're the director, you should be focusing on the actors not camera opping.
It does not matter if you are brilliant at camera opping because if you're not doing your job as a director and trying to get the best performance out of your actors, you're not directing.

There's a reason there's a camera team. Let them do their job and you do your part as the director. Trust me, a director who is focused on the acting will get much better results than a director who is cam opping AND focusing on the actors.


----------



## Willi (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry my fault for letting it get to "this is how I work."

I was just wondering how directing cameramen are viewed at AFI.


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 23, 2011)

there are plenty of people who want to cam op and direct at the same time, but if you think you can do both at the same time without sacrificing directing or cam opping, then go for it. 

But the only thing I see from that is you're trying to do too much.
I've known directors who claim they will work with an editor and when principle shooting is done, they start editing behind the editor's back. As an editor, to see a director do this is completely unprofessional and pathetic. (ofcourse in this case, he was doing it behind my back). All I am saying is that if you want to go do your masters in directing, then make use of that money and focus on directing rather than cam opping.


----------



## alidir08 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Jerry Bruckheimer Fan: I only applied to AFI for Directing. I graduated from the Los Angeles Film School with a 3.37 GPA. As for my directing work I have Directed an independent Feature Film "Addicts" that features Michael Kenneth Williams from HBO's "The Wire" and "Boardwalk Empire". I also directed a short film that got into this years past 64th Cannes Film Fest. 

I had two strong LOR's, my GPA is strong with a concentration in Film making, for my directing samples, I sent in footage from both of my films. But like anyone I am still nervous about weather or not I will get an interview or get accepted. What was your application looking like when you applied?

http://pro.imdb.com/name/nm3068369/: MY IMDB page

http://vimeo.com/user4078881 MY VIMEO PAGE


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Dec 28, 2011)

Alidir08: Don't worry about comparing yourself to anyone else, which is what I think your question is really trying to get at. If you get invited for one, just be yourself. The purpose of the interview is for them to get to know you beyond (or at least in more detail) what you've already submitted. Just let them know what kind of stories you want to tell and why you are so passionate about telling them. They want a class that is diverse in life experiences, artistic taste, and creative approaches to telling a story. Let them know what makes you unique, rather than trying to convince them why you think you're better at certain criteria than others. I guess that's all the advice I give about that.


----------



## @RyanLosh (Dec 30, 2011)

I have Applied for Editing , I have been recently graduated form the film school with the 2.75 GPA ,
So guys is their any hope , btw i have already send the application still am very nervous.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've noticed that GPA is brought up quite a bit. All I can say is, your GPA is not too relevant for AFI admissions. They care more about your portfolio of work which demonstrates talent/creativity and potential, along with your narrative statement.


----------



## alidir08 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jerry Bruckheimer fan: I wasn't trying to compare myself to you, I guess I was trying to get a feel for what the Institute is looking for in terms of academics and body of film work.


----------



## pdhopeful (Jan 2, 2012)

Jerry Bruckheimer fan: can you tell me about the current class of production design fellows, as far as their backgrounds? Greatly appreciate any insight.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jan 3, 2012)

pdhopeful: All the production designers are really talented. Some have backgrounds in theater design. A couple have done costumers. One guy worked as a carpenter for a bit, too. There's another one with a background in mechanical engineering. There's a PDF of biographies for all the 1st year and 2nd year fellows. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to send that out to non-AFI people, though.

alidir08: In terms of academic background, I haven't really noticed too much of a trend. A handful of fellows have degrees in film production, but many do not. Since you're applying for directing, all I can say is that most of the directors have portfolios of work and their films aim to tell stories, first and foremost. Generally speaking, their films are well crafted and look fairly professional.


----------



## Directnews (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr Bruckheimer,
When does AFI issue invitations for interviews?


----------



## pdhopeful (Jan 7, 2012)

AFI has extended their deadlines again this year:

Cinematography and Screenwriting - 
applications due by March 30.
Editing, Producing and Production Design - 
applications due by May 1.
Directing is closed. 

Not enough applications to have a well-balanced class, I suppose.


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by Directnews:
> When does AFI issue invitations for interviews?



I interviewed last year on January 31st, and I remember getting the call on a Friday several weeks before that so it was probably the 14th.  

However, they scatter the interviews so I would not be alarmed if you don't hear anything for several months.


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 7, 2012)

> Originally posted by pdhopeful:
> AFI has extended their deadlines again this year:
> 
> Cinematography and Screenwriting -
> ...



It's always hard to fill something like production design or editing just because not that many people want to go to graduate school in those disciplines, and so many producing applicants think (mistakenly so) that Stark is the only program just as screenwriters do with UCLA.  However, I will say I'm surprised about cinematography since I don't think there's any question that it's the best program there is for that discipline (same goes with directing, which is why it's closed).


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 7, 2012)

PS: I don't think I qualified the above statements anywhere, but I am also a first year AFI fellow like JB Fan.  Will try and stop by occasionally to answer people's questions, but feel free to PM me as well if you have something urgent.  And good luck to everyone applying: hope to see you all on campus next fall!


----------



## Directnews (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks brice!


----------



## pdhopeful (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by Brice88:
> 
> 
> It's always hard to fill something like production design or editing just because not that many people want to go to graduate school in those disciplines, and so many producing applicants think (mistakenly so) that Stark is the only program just as screenwriters do with UCLA.  However, I will say I'm surprised about cinematography since I don't think there's any question that it's the best program there is for that discipline (same goes with directing, which is why it's closed).



But I'm curious how many applicants is their minimum or goal from which to select the 14 fellows. And if the deadline is May 1 what about the April 15 notification date for people who applied by the original deadline? Cest la vie.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Jan 9, 2012)

They've pushed deadlines back before, including last year. The April 15th applicants will find out their fate regardless.


----------



## BRooney (Jan 17, 2012)

Submitted to screenwriting, looking forward to hearing back soon. Any current fellows have particular thoughts about the screenwriting program?


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by BRooney:
> Submitted to screenwriting, looking forward to hearing back soon. Any current fellows have particular thoughts about the screenwriting program?



Hey, good luck with your application.  

I'm a first year screenwriting fellow and am happy to talk about the program (which I'm really enjoying overall).  Do you have specific questions or just want a general overview?


----------



## BRooney (Jan 18, 2012)

Pretty much just general questions. How is the rigor of the program? Do you find yourself growing as a screenwriter? Do they help with job prospects in the second year? Do graduates leave to write for TV (if interested in TV) soon after graduation? Are you aware of fellows that sell specs while enrolled? In short, does the program leave the fellow with enough in their arsenal (knowledge, material, and business savvy) to hit the ground running upon graduation? Also, I understand many of the directing fellows write their own screenplays for their thesis films, is this a problem? Do other fellows seem eager to work with writing fellows in developing projects? I know they have to for the first year short, but how about after? Thanks for your time, much appreciated. 


> Originally posted by Brice88:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by BRooney:
> Submitted to screenwriting, looking forward to hearing back soon. Any current fellows have particular thoughts about the screenwriting program?



Hey, good luck with your application.  

I'm a first year screenwriting fellow and am happy to talk about the program (which I'm really enjoying overall).  Do you have specific questions or just want a general overview? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 18, 2012)

A lot of the program is what you put into it.  The requirements are admittedly a bit lax relative to what I self-impose upon myself, but it isn't as if there is anything stopping me from writing more except, well, myself!  I've been fortunate enough to have two incredible faculty mentors who have helped a ton, and while I can't speak from personal experience with all the screenwriting faculty I have heard very good things from my classmates.  Plus these people aren't “gurus” who tell you how to write a script without ever having sold one themselves (like Syd Field or Robert McKee), but rather successful industry professionals who for the most part are currently working today.

As far as job prospects, I can't speak as much to that just because it's something they haven't told us about yet””though I know there's some kind of script showcase or pitchfest the fall after graduation.  However, that doesn't mean you have to wait until then to do anything and””in answer to your question””I can give you a notable example of two fellows (one writer and one director) who sold a script while at AFI last year.  If you're familiar with this year's Black List, it was the NUMBER TWO screenplay on there and now has some huge names attached to produce and direct it.  Also, one of my faculty mentors sold a script she wrote when she was a second year fellow at AFI either during the year or right after graduation (can't remember which), and she parlayed that into a very successful career including having a #1 movie at the box office this past year.  Oh, and there are TV classes offered as well.  Several big names in current television are AFI alums.

But this is such a hard field that wherever you go there will be a lot more people who don't even try to become screenwriters after graduation than who sell something.  You should choose a school based on the program itself and the faculty, because even if a school can get your work out there (which AFI will, and trust me I've already had people in the industry take me more seriously when they've learned I go there), then the work still has to stand on its own.  All I can tell you at this point is that I believe my writing has improved while at AFI.  Doesn't mean yours will too, or heck you might be a good enough writer that you don't even need film school.  In short, YMMV.

Okay, sorry for the tangent.  Let me see...I think I answered most of your questions except about thesis films and working with directors.  I'll say this: it depends entirely on the director.  I had a great cycle one team and, while demanding, it gave me invaluable insight into the development process and working with a director/producer.  Not to compare schools, but from what I've heard you really have to seek out collaborations with other disciplines at other film schools whereas at AFI they require it.  Now, I know some people who had tyrannical directors and were basically shut out entirely for their cycle films, so again YMMV.  But at least by cycle two everyone has a much better idea of people's personalities, thus you know going in what kind of people you'll be working with.

All in all, I would say writers are lower on the totem pole at AFI than any other discipline except perhaps editors, but it's a pretty accurate reflection of how the industry functions and I'd rather learn to bite my tongue now than get a reputation as “difficult” around Hollywood.  Basically, I like to think of film school as a "simulation" of the real world in that you can write a terrible script or make a terrible pitch and your faculty/peers can critique you in the way an exec might.  You get the benefit of learning where you need to improve, but not at the cost of having people think negatively of you seeing as everyone is here to get better so we're prepared when we enter the madness that is Hollywood (and if you read about the severed head found by the Hollywood sign, you can understand why I say "madness"!).

Whew!  Did that answer everything?  If not, let me know.  I'll try to keep responses shorter in the future so as not to hog up all the space on this board!


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi.

I have applied for the MFA Screenwriting program. Any idea when they start sending out invites to the interviews? They have also extended deadlines, so does this mean interviews will also happen later? The lack of sound is making me nervous.


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 19, 2012)

Take this with a grain of salt, but my invitation came last year on what would be the equivalent of tomorrow, and I interviewed January 31st.  But (a) that was the first day they interviewed people, (b) they held multiple “rounds” so as to scatter the interviews all the way until close to the March 15th notification date, and (c) the deadline was not extended past December 1st.  So I'm not sure.  I assume they aren't going to wait until the final deadline to start conducting interviews or even to notify applicants about their status, but at the same time do not panic even if some people start getting calls and you don't.  A great thing about AFI is they are incredibly organized, and they know what they're doing when it comes to the admissions process.


----------



## graffiti281 (Jan 19, 2012)

I see. I know this is awfully pessimistic of me. But could it be possible that they have extended deadlines because they haven't received any really great applications as such?


----------



## BRooney (Jan 19, 2012)

Brice, Thank you very much for being so thorough. I'm actually here an LA, I'd love to have an in-person chat with you if you have time in the near future. If so, you can shoot me an e-mail @ brendanrooney365@gmail.com. Thanks again.


> Originally posted by Brice88:
> A lot of the program is what you put into it.  The requirements are admittedly a bit lax relative to what I self-impose upon myself, but it isn't as if there is anything stopping me from writing more except, well, myself!  I've been fortunate enough to have two incredible faculty mentors who have helped a ton, and while I can't speak from personal experience with all the screenwriting faculty I have heard very good things from my classmates.  Plus these people aren't “gurus” who tell you how to write a script without ever having sold one themselves (like Syd Field or Robert McKee), but rather successful industry professionals who for the most part are currently working today.
> 
> As far as job prospects, I can't speak as much to that just because it's something they haven't told us about yet””though I know there's some kind of script showcase or pitchfest the fall after graduation.  However, that doesn't mean you have to wait until then to do anything and””in answer to your question””I can give you a notable example of two fellows (one writer and one director) who sold a script while at AFI last year.  If you're familiar with this year's Black List, it was the NUMBER TWO screenplay on there and now has some huge names attached to produce and direct it.  Also, one of my faculty mentors sold a script she wrote when she was a second year fellow at AFI either during the year or right after graduation (can't remember which), and she parlayed that into a very successful career including having a #1 movie at the box office this past year.  Oh, and there are TV classes offered as well.  Several big names in current television are AFI alums.
> ...


----------



## Directnews (Jan 20, 2012)

Any Directing applicants get an interview call yeat?


----------



## c4ptch4os (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello all! Just to give some of you an idea -- I applied to the screenwriting discipline by Dec 1st and I was just called yesterday for a Feb 2nd interview.


----------



## c4ptch4os (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone know what the actual first day of class will be?


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 20, 2012)

c4ptch4os, congrats on the interview!  

To answer your question, I can't guarantee this but I'm guessing registration will be August 16th.  Ours was August 18th and previous years have also been on "that" Thursday I believe.  Also, the first month or so you have Boot Camp (workshops, seminars, etc.) so technical classes (i.e. that meet each week) don't start until late September/early October.


----------



## c4ptch4os (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Brice88.  Does anyone have advice on the interview? Is it casual or more professional? What is the nature of the questions?  Is there anything in particular one should prepare? I've heard of multiple interviews -- is this standard?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's just a casual chat and a chance for the faculty to get to know you better.  Each interviewer has their own questions, but certainly be ready to talk about the materials you submitted in your application (narrative statement, writing sample, etc.) since they will have read over those.  Be polite, be confident, be yourself...and you will be fine.

And no I have never heard of multiple interviews except maybe getting a phone call down the road, but that wasn't for screenwriters.  Assume this will be your last chance to impress the faculty before they make their decision.

Good luck!


----------



## alidir08 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey guys I submitted to the directing conservatory program for the December 1st deadline. I just got my phone call for an Interview!!!! It's on Feburary 7th at 11am any other directing hope fulls get an interview yet???


----------



## pdhopeful (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats to you guys who got interviews! Hoping to hear when (if) they start scheduling NYC interviews.


----------



## Smiley (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm an international student, I applied to screenwriting by december 1st but they didn't receive my Toefl score until december 15, so I actually submitted my application on the 15th. 

I haven't heard anything yet, and I'm starting to worry, because I've read that there have been already some interview calls for screenwriting. (Congrats to all of you who got an interview!!)

Do you think there's gonna be a second round, with the extended deadline? Arfgh, nailbiting starts...

There's something else that's worrying me a little bit. A friend of mine who studied direction at UCLA told me that it's difficult for non-native english speakers to be accepted in a writing program. Do you think it's true? 

Thanks and good luck!!


----------



## Brice88 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Smiley,

I wouldn't worry at all.  While I can't make any guarantees, in the past they have scattered the interviews and there is no reason to think they won't do the same this year, especially with the extended deadline. 

As for the non-native speakers thing, in my class of 28 I believe 7 or 8 have English as a second language.  Of course you are writing in English at AFI but as long as you can demonstrate a solid proficiency (which just from reading your post you do), it isn't going to hurt your application.  If anything it will help set you apart from the rest of the pack.

Hope this helps and best of luck.


----------



## Smiley (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you Brice88! Now I'm a little less nervous (just a little).


----------



## alidir08 (Jan 28, 2012)

So I heard that the interview process can be anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour depending on how in depth it goes. Clothing should we dress formal or casual? Should we bring our reels of our work on an Ipad to show if they haven't seen our work? Who will be interviewing us, the dean and faculty, or just key faculty members?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got the call!! I'm so excited. Anyone has interviewed yet? Which kind of questions should I expect?


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats! Smiley, are you interviewing in L.A.? What discipline?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2012)

Nope, I live in Spain and I'm working right now so it was impossible for me to fly to L.A. I'll interview via Skype on the 7th. 

Do you think the skype interview is going to be a handycap?

I applied for screenwriting. What discipline did you apply for?


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 2, 2012)

I applied for production design. No one else on here to compare notes with. I'm hoping to get a call in the next couple weeks - when/if they start scheduling NYC interviews.


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by c4ptch4os:
> Hello all! Just to give some of you an idea -- I applied to the screenwriting discipline by Dec 1st and I was just called yesterday for a Feb 2nd interview.



Hi! I figure you'd have just gotten done with your interview. How did it go?

I applied to the Screenwriting discipline too. I got an email from them saying they couldn't call me due to the time difference (I live in India) - so I'll be calling them on Monday to schedule the interview. Getting nervous now.


----------



## Mtfield (Feb 2, 2012)

So it sounds like they make calls it groups by the discipline?


----------



## welch742 (Feb 2, 2012)

I heard back today about a interview for Screenwriting. I don't live out of the country, but I'm sure they are starting to contact everyone. Screenwriting is one of the earlier acceptance dates, so I'm sure mass interviews start earlier.


----------



## Miguel Angel (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck guys. 

I sent my application form in November and since I haven't got the minimum Toefl Score (they ask for a 100 and I got a 99 + 1 year and 4 months studying English abroad) I suppose I'm not gonna enter this year. 

I would like to go there but if I can't I'm not gonna apply next year. 

So, good luck guys and study hard!.


----------



## TDub (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all, 

I applied with a concentration in producing. I got a phone call yesterday late afternoon PST. This is my second year applying and will be my second interview with AFI. Just FYI.


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 5, 2012)

TDub, are you doing a phone or in-person interview?


----------



## TDub (Feb 5, 2012)

I will be doing an in-person interview.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 5, 2012)

I have my interview tomorrow for Screenwriting. Do you know what kind of questions they ask? 

Thanks!!


----------



## khomya (Feb 6, 2012)

Which is better - Skype interview or LA/NYC in-person interview?

I am in Russia...
What are the disadvantages (or advantages) of Skype interview?


----------



## Miguel Angel (Feb 6, 2012)

As far as I know there is none!.

As for your question about the in - person interview, I would say that you might want to go where your Tutor is, because he / she is the person whom you have to convince.

Anyway, that is what I was said about the interviews, as I didn't do any.. my advice is "be yourself".

All the best!.


----------



## Directnews (Feb 6, 2012)

I applied fo directing dec 1 and havent heard anything, anyone know if i should think its a wrap for me?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

Smiley: Good luck for tomorrow!!!


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 6, 2012)

While we wait... anyone wanna give some feedback on my reel? Any advice would be appreciated.

Ladies' Night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahPUFUU_t8

Babysitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dh2xQAxvLrE

Shower

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTucfUUmGO4

Music Video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL3bnc6uwPk


----------



## Smiley (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Kaschko! I'm trying to find out which is the best place of my flat to do the skype, my flatmates think I'm crazy


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 7, 2012)

ALL RIGHT GUYS IT'S THE BIG DAY I HAVE MY INTERVIEW FOR DIRECTING TODAY AT AFI @ 11:10 AM I LIVE IN STUDIO CITY LIKE 10 MINUTES AWAY. I AM PRETTY CALM AND NOT NERVOUS. I DONT KNOW WHO WILL BE INTERVIEWING ME BUT I THINK GILL DENNIS WILL BE THERE MAYBE. ONE OF MY FACEBOOK FRIENDS IS CURRENTLY @ AFI FOR EDITING AND HE GAVE ME SOME GREAT ADVICE FOR THE INTERVIEW. GOOD LUCK ON YOURS GUYS AND JUST BE CALM AND REMEMBER IT'S JUST A CONVERSATION ABOUT US!


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 7, 2012)

Smiley!

Hi. First, goood luck for the interview. Hope it goes brilliantly.

Second, I have my interview for Screenwriting on Thursday. It would be great if you could share your experience, so I'd know how to prepare.

Best.


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 7, 2012)

Would love an update from those of you who've had interviews already! Anything interesting to share? Who did you speak with? Congrats & good luck!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey graffiti and pdhopeful!

I had my interview yesterday and it went great! I was very nervous and after all it was not such big deal. Really, don't worry, it's very casual and friendly. They only asked me two questions: Why I want to go to AFI specifically and how I feel about writing in english (I'm spanish). The rest was more like a casual conversation about the school, Los Angeles, the screenwriting program and the screenplays I was working on right now (I'm already working as a screenwriter in Spain).
What surprised me the most is that they talked like I was going to go there for sure!

Hope this makes you feel better. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## graffiti281 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi!

I'm glad your interview went well! It doesn't sound quite so bad. I'm a lot less nervous now (though I don't know how I'll be tomorrow).

Anyway, thanks a TON! And good luck! Maybe some of us will be classmates!


----------



## Mtfield (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by Directnews:
> I applied fo directing dec 1 and havent heard anything, anyone know if i should think its a wrap for me?



Hey Directnews,
From this thread and last years it seems that they typically interview screenwriters and producers first as they have to make those decisions earlier, and then the directors seem to come after that. I too applied to directing, and so did a friend of mine. Neither of us have heard yet. I'm not worrying yet. From last year it looks like they were making calls all through feb.


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 9, 2012)

Agreed. It seems in previous years they've interviewed directors through March.

Smiley - sounds like you got a good vibe! I think they interview to get a sense of our personalities - to determine if we'll collaborate well with others. Sounds like you have a good chance!

Looking forward to more updates! This thread is slow compared to previous years.


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay guys so I had my Directing interview on Tuesday Feburary 7th at 11:10am. I arrived to AFI at 10:40 with plenty of time. I live by the motto if your early your on time if your on time your late. I wore a black suit with a white shirt, black vest and a pink tie. I like to dress up and it doesn't hurt. So I walk to the addmissions office at 10:45 (parking can take a while). I was greetted by Jeffery who called me and schedule my interview, offered my some water but I had my own. Then I met Karin Tucker who is the manager of admissions. She was very nice as well.

 I was given a page on the two people interviewing me which was a huge plus! Before I could look over the paper they took me down the hall to take your picture (they take everyone's picture who interviews). I looked over the paper and saw that I was interviewing with Peter Markham who is the senior filmmaker he directed 2nd unit on Gangs of new york. As well as Kevin Jones who is a thesis mentor and was vice president at Paramount in the early 90's where he over saw films "Coming to America", "Ghost", "Hunt for Red October" and more. So then 11:10 arrived and both Karin and Jefferey escorted me upstairs to a long hall way and a little room on towards the end and in this room were Peter and Kevin. They stood up once I entered the room, I shook Karin and Jeffery's hand said thank you they wished me good luck, I shut the door and greeted the two men with a firm handshake. 

Then came 45 minutes of slightly nerve racking, yet quite comfortable conversation with two adults. I noticed they had my application right there in front of them, with my narrative statement and a note pad with notes on it about me but I couldn't read Peter's handwriting upside down (I hope it was positive). One of the first questions they asked me were what type of director's I like, Have I seen any recent films. I commented on my thoughts for "The Artist" and "Drive" (Nicolas Winding Refn is my favorite director right now). Peter ran the interview it was almost like good cop bad cop with Peter being the tougher one. he asked if I read books, favorite films, why I wanted to attend AFI, they asked about me making my debut feature film at 20. How it was working with Michael Kenneth Williams from HBO's "Boradwalk Empire", also asked about my trip to Cannes where my thesis film got into the short film corner. Then asked why if I went to film school, made a feature, got into Cannes why do I want to attend another film school or just make my 2nd feature film. I answered very honestly and they will get very personal with your questions guys, just be honest. Asked what I learned from making my first feature film, They asked about your personal goals for the school and then they asked me if I have any questions, I had a few. They were both very nice and I believe I made a good impression. Then Peter told me something interesting about the "selection process".

So I interviewed the first week of Feb they probably will still be doing interviews till the last week of March. Notification date is supposed to be APRIL 2nd for Directing students!!! Peter told me that once we end the interview process the faculty will pick there TOP candidates and ALL of the faculty go away for a weekend and they basically compare all of us that they think are the best and screen are work again look over everything again and will make the decision down to the TOP 28!!!

Hope this helps guys GREAT LUCK ON YOUR INTERVIEWS!!!


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 9, 2012)

alidir08 - Best interview description ever! I feel like I need to go study! And I think everyone in the industry goes by that motto, or so I've heard.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 9, 2012)

alidir08- Great post!
Wow, you directed a short that got into Cannes? Talk about tough competition. Good luck and maybe I'll see you this fall.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 9, 2012)

hey guys, is Shawn sending the emails for interview invitation to Directing applicants ?


----------



## monkeysontoast (Feb 9, 2012)

I received a call about an hour ago to notify me that I was selected for an interview. I applied for the Editing discipline by the original deadline.

My interview will be held via Skype on February 21st. I was hoping to interview in person, as I'd read somewhere that they held interviews in Silver Spring, but was told they are not doing so this year. 

So excited!


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 9, 2012)

monkeys - Are they not doing any East Coast interviews then?  I was hoping for an NYC interview.


----------



## monkeysontoast (Feb 9, 2012)

pdhopeful -

NYC was not offered as an option.  I would have chosen to interview in person had it been.

The only options are interviewing in LA, via skype or over the phone. =\


----------



## KV (Feb 9, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify, is the call from a (323) area code?

Thanks 
KV


----------



## monkeysontoast (Feb 9, 2012)

It actually showed up on my phone as Unknown. I was close to not answering!


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by pdhopeful:
> alidir08 - Best interview description ever! I feel like I need to go study! And I think everyone in the industry goes by that motto, or so I've heard.



Thanks man, you will be amazing during your interview and knock em dead!!


----------



## KV (Feb 9, 2012)

Great


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> alidir08- Great post!
> Wow, you directed a short that got into Cannes? Talk about tough competition. Good luck and maybe I'll see you this fall.



Thank you Freddy, Good Luck on your interview and I hope to see you this fall as well!!


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys if anyone wants to see my work you can check out my vimeo page or my IMDBPro page.

Dark All Around was my short film that got into the 64th cannes film fest in the short film corner. http://vimeo.com/30616155

Addicts is my debut feature film that features Michael Kenneth Williams from HBO's Boardwalk Empire, here is the trailer.
http://vimeo.com/28699397

my IMDB Pro page. 

http://pro.imdb.com/name/nm3068369/


----------



## lvalladao (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all! Has anyone who applied for cinematography gotten a call for an interview yet? If not does anyone have an idea of when?


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 13, 2012)

AFI seems to be very quite.... Any updates?


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 14, 2012)

I've heard nothing, but found this site with postings for crew positions of current AFI thesis students' films - and a few have descriptions of their films and bios of the fellows.  Interesting to see who they are and what they're doing.

http://jobs.flixer.com/a/jobs/.../l-los+angeles%2C+ca


----------



## Aglick (Feb 15, 2012)

Got my call from AFI today to schedule an interview for the directing program! I'm incredibly worried about the intensity of the interview though.  Any advice that anyone can give is much appreciated.


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 16, 2012)

I wrote a very detailed post about my interview for the directing program it should be on page 4 or 3. Read it and let me know what you think.


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 17, 2012)

I got the call to schedule my interview! I'm a production design applicant, applied by original Dec 1 deadline.  She said they were scheduling interviews for the week of Feb 27-Mar 2 (mine is on the 27th via Skype). 

So glad I found this forum to help me prepare for this process!


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 21, 2012)

If any one has had there Interview please share your experience whether you had a Skype interview or face to face. Anything that we can help each other prepare is nice, and may the best man and woman win! Good luck on your interviews guys, I believe we will find out April 2nd (directing program).


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I'd love to hear about anyone's Skype interview, and will post a recap of mine next week (interview is on the 27th).

PS - Thanks to monkeysontoast for telling us the call came from an Unknown number! I usually screen those as well but took the call when it came. Still waiting on the email she said she'd send, though.


----------



## monkeysontoast (Feb 21, 2012)

Just finished my Skype interview with Phil and Don(?)!

I was incredibly nervous before the interview...I'm pretty convinced I had several mini heart attacks. I was a mess...being moody with my family and just generally thinking that I would royally screw up.

Then they called, I said hello, and the next thing I knew, the interview was over!  It went really, really well. I didn't feel nervous at all during the interview, and the two guys were super nice.

They asked me about my two video submissions, and I described my editing decisions and such. They complimented the two movies.

They asked me if I went the the movies a lot, I mentioned a movie I'd seen recently, and they asked me how I liked it (I was prepared for this question and made sure not to mention a movie I wasn't prepared to talk about). They asked me if I had any favorite directors, which I do not, but I explained my reason for not having a 'favorite', and I think they found that interesting.

Most of the interview involved them describing elements of the program, and getting my reaction as to how I would handle those things. As an editor, I've only edited work that I've written and/or directed, so they were interested to know how I would handle working with someone else's material. They talked about the hours and pressure of the program, the cost, the living situation, etc, just to get a feel for my understanding of the program.

They mentioned two of my recommendation letters, and said they were beautifully written and contained glowing praise (one was my boss from my daily, non film related job, the other was Woody Harrelson, who I PA'd for on a film over the summer).

Overall, experience was really great, and time flew by. I didn't get to say all the things I 'planned' to say, but I only 'planned' things to say so that I didn't blank out or anything.

Feel free to ask me questions that I didn't answer here...I'm sure I'm forgetting a lot. =)


----------



## freakyfreddy (Feb 21, 2012)

@alidir08: I got around to watching your shorts Great work! Michael Kenneth Williams was amazing in The Wire! Dark All Around is the best short I've seen so far on this website I can see why you got an interview right away. 
Good luck. Hope you get in!


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 22, 2012)

@monkeysontoast - How long in advance of your Skype interview did you get the email w/ their contact info? Thanks for your recap!


----------



## SubTeach (Feb 22, 2012)

I have my interview next Friday! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Che Gray (Feb 22, 2012)

@SubTeach what discipline did you apply for? Good Luck!


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 22, 2012)

I know I'm jumping the gun, but just for the sake of conversation - and maybe a current student or Los Angeleno will chime in - when do you guys think would be appropriate to fly out to L.A. to look for an apartment if one is planning to lease starting August 1? I've been keeping an eye on Craigslist and many listings have short notice for when they'll be available. June? First week of July? Is late May too early? Just wondering what's typical of the rental market out there. Thanks!


----------



## TDub (Feb 22, 2012)

@pdhopeful I am currently not a student but went through the grad app process last year when my wife and I lived in Florida. I admire your optimism. Although, this is my second round with AFI as a pruducing applicant (second interview as well) I too always try and have an optimistic disposition. 

After I was rejected last year from 7 schools (although I interviewed at 2) my wife and I packed up and headed out west. So to answer your question, in my opinion, there is really no point in searching for housing until maybe late June. Realistically, when a prop manager or landlord posts and ad for an apartment they are typically looking to fill it within the month. 

I would recommend, however, fimiliarizing yourself with neighborhoods via research and average rent prices in those desired. 

Again, from my experience in scouring LA for a decent place to live we noticed that it's a dog eat dog world out here. Meaning, if you find a place you like in your price range that feels right to you, be prepared to make a down payment on it IMEDIATELY. I am talking minutes not days. My wife and I found a place in Franklin Village the first day we visited. The landlord recommended we go get a check from the bank to secure the place. No more than 45 minutes later when we returned it was snagged by another couple. 

We ended up finding an apartment on Los Feliz Blvd. about a 5 min drive (if that) from AFI. I remember before we moved here people telling us that we just wouldn't be able to afford the rent or trying to make it sound way worse than it actually is. Don't let anybody scare you about this. There are plenty of viable options for housing at fairly reasonable prices. We were lucky enough to have a friend live here a year before we moved that really helped us. If you have any specific questions about neighborhoods, sources for finding apartments, or anything else please feel free to message me. I would be happy to answer and questions. 

Hey who knows, if we become fellows together maybe I could help with the search.


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 23, 2012)

WOW @FreakyDreddy THANK YOU SO MUCH THAT MEANS A LOT TO ME AND I AM VERY GLAD YOU ENJOYED IT! Good luck to everyone on their interviews and I hope we all can get the chance to experience the AFI curriculum!


----------



## Waterman88 (Feb 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if they have finished scheduling Directing interviews for the year?


----------



## Brice88 (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally posted by pdhopeful:
> I know I'm jumping the gun, but just for the sake of conversation - and maybe a current student or Los Angeleno will chime in - when do you guys think would be appropriate to fly out to L.A. to look for an apartment if one is planning to lease starting August 1? I've been keeping an eye on Craigslist and many listings have short notice for when they'll be available. June? First week of July? Is late May too early? Just wondering what's typical of the rental market out there. Thanks!



First year fellow here:

I flew to LA at the end of June, found an apartment in early July and moved in at the beginning of August.  TDub's post is spot on, especially as far as being ready to commit ASAP.  One place I looked at hustled me big time, saying I needed to make a decision within the hour or someone else would get the apartment...which I then saw advertised on Craigslist for the next week.  But, housing does go fast and if you find a good deal you shouldn't hesitate to take it.  

A bit of advice which you may already know: when you drive around, take note of every building you like and call the manager to ask about vacancies - even if there is not a sign out front and you haven't seen an advertisement anywhere.  That's how I got my apartment before it even went on the market, and considering the quality of this arrangement I am sure it would have been swooped up extra quickly!


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 23, 2012)

And this may not pertain in the LA area, but atleast in the OC area, I had a terrible awful experience with renting a room in a house. The homeowner may screw you over on the deposit.
The homeowner from the room I rented 3 years ago still owes my my deposit and that person will never ever pay me back because she's a lying cheating dirtbag. I would say your best bet is to get an apartment that is part of a larger company since they usually have a stronger structure in terms of dealing with payment and such.


----------



## groovydazzle (Feb 24, 2012)

So if we have not yet received any sort of notification, should we assume that we did not get in? I applied for the Directing and the Screenwriting program. Only until today did I decide to do research on what was going on (last year I started in January and almost got an ulcer form 3 months of suffering).


----------



## groovydazzle (Feb 24, 2012)

Did anybody get mailed letters with the financial aid information? I got mine 4 days ago! Does this mean anything at all?


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 24, 2012)

@groovydazzle - From reading last year's thread, I believe they conducted directing interviews all the way into late March last year, so I wouldn't start worrying yet.


----------



## selinabina (Feb 24, 2012)

I also received financial aid info in the mail a few days ago. I assumed that they just sent them out to all applicants. Anyone else receive them?


----------



## TDub (Feb 24, 2012)

@groovydazzle @selinabina Unfortunately, the financial aid information that comes in the mail is not an indicator of admission. I received the same letter last year and my outcome was not desirable (obviously, as I am reapplying this year). I received the same letter this year as well. Financial aid offices for these programs run as their own departments. It seems inefficient and silly but from my understanding all applicants recieve financial aid letters.


----------



## alract (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey all,

I just had my screenwriting interview this morning. I was like a deer in headlights. Ha, not sure I answered one question coherently.

Aw, well. 

It sounds like an awesome program and everyone there is incredibly nice. 

I hope all your interviews go better than mine.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Feb 24, 2012)

alract, I wouldn't worry, I'm sure you did better than you think. I interviewed about a month ago and went nuts the next few days going over each one of my answers so I'm sure your feeling is quite common. Hope to see you in August!


----------



## alract (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ignatiusreilly. I'm trying to stay positive. Hoping it wasn't as bad as I thought.

The waiting is almost over, just a few more weeks! Good luck and I hope to see you in August too!


----------



## monkeysontoast (Feb 25, 2012)

pdhopeful,

I received the Skype interview materials the same day they called to inform me I was selected for the interview. I would contact them if you haven't yet received the info.


----------



## alidir08 (Feb 26, 2012)

I got my financial aid letter as well, I can't wait till April and I hope I get in! Good luck all!


----------



## Haisu Wang (Feb 27, 2012)

@pdhopeful 
I am also a production design applicant. I got the call to schedule my interview on Mar 2.
So, could you please talk about your interview?
I am really nervous! Thank you!


----------



## khomya (Feb 27, 2012)

Two months in advance to interview???
Oh my God! That`s to long...


----------



## pdhopeful (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys, so tonight I had my Skype interview for production design - 4:30pm Pac time, 7:30pm my time. I think it went well! I spoke with Joe Garrity and David Morong, and they were both very nice and had a funny banter between them.

We started off with small talk about the weather and where I was sitting, and then they began by asking why I want to get into production design, because architecture is a respectable profession (I'm a registered architect), and they asked what I thought would be the biggest transition I'll need to make in switching careers. They described the program, and asked a question that I fumbled over a bit, having never made any movies, I could only relate it to my architectural process.  And when I said I've never made a film, they asked 'how do you know if you'll like it??!!' I think I responded well to the questions but I did forget to say a few things I wanted to say and perhaps didn't express myself and my desire to get into filmmaking as clearly as I'd hoped. 

They said I have an 'unusual level of proficiency' and that the first year stuff might seem like I'm going backwards, but that it'll be good for me to revisit some of those skills.  And they said on the first day of class I might be sitting next to someone who's made 20 movies but doesn't know how to draw a ground plan, so they'll want us to learn from each other. They said the program will take up all of our time, so they don't want anyone doing outside work.

They recommended reading books on cinematography - because we'll work very closely together.

They asked if I was considering any other schools (I am not, and told them why), the typical 'how would you pay' question and if I'd ever been to the west coast (I'm pretty well traveled and actually attended a couple of the AFI Fest screenings in Nov but missed the Conservatory's open house by a day). 

I asked a few questions throughout, and with the minor Skype delay I would end up slightly interrupting one of them, which I felt bad about, but that's the consequence of the technology. Overall the interview lasted about 30 minutes, and in the end they said I'd made it through two rounds successfully, so I think that's good.  We find out around April 15.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to interview! Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Aleona (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey! Just got called for an interview for producing next week, which I'll be doing via Skype. Thanks for everyone's advice!


----------



## EternalSunshine (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum and was curious if anyone knew anything about AFI's editing program. I've exhausted online resources and really wanted some insight from someone in the program or anyone who's heard about it. I'm really interested in applying, but I want to have a better idea of what they're looking for and what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## doudou8310 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everybody,

First of all, thanks for sharing your interview experiences, that's really helpful!
I applied to the AFI Producing Program and have an interview scheduled for March 7th!
Not _too_ worried (... yet)

I have questions about the  UCLA Professional Program in Producing (which I was offered a few days go) and its “compatibility” with the AFI Producing Program:

- Do you think I should mention possibly doing that summer program during the interview?
- What do you think about this non-degree program?
- Do you know of any Fellows having done that program before enrolling at AFI?

I don't know yet if I'll go for it or not and would love to read what you think about that!

Thanks!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Brice88 (Feb 29, 2012)

EternalSunshine:

I'm not an editing fellow but I've seen plenty of their work and it is outstanding.  I'm also somewhat jealous of the credits their faculty have - think of your favorite movie from the last 40 years and there's a good chance whoever edited it teaches at AFI.

Editors do have a very rigorous schedule especially during Boot Camp, and editing two films for each cycle in addition to regular classes takes up a lot of time.  So I would say that you should only apply if you are 100% serious about this (which applies to the other disciplines as well).  But if you are looking to pursue graduate study in editing then this is the place to do it.


Doudou8310:

AFI doesn't begin Boot Camp until mid-August, so as long as you're finished with the UCLA PP by then I don't see a problem.  I also don't see a reason not to mention it in your interview, as it shows your commitment to your discipline.  While I don't know much about the program and don't know of any producing fellows who did it (though I haven't asked), several screenwriting fellows did the professional program in that discipline and I'm sure it helped their application.


----------



## yjafinyu (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi JB Fan,

Thank you so much for helping the applicants!I am an applicant for the directing program. Are you a directing fellow? I just finished my interview in NYC. I am wondering if it is possible for us to talk a bit? Or may I see your reel somewhere? I can show you my reel if you like. Thank you so much!



> Originally posted by Jerry Bruckheimer Fan:
> Hey guys, I'm a 1st year fellow at AFI. Let me know if you have any questions. I'd be happy to answer them.


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Brice88,

Thanks a lot for your input!
Here's my last question about this possible UCLA program: it is actually scheduled to run until August 31st (with 4 lectures/week - exclusively from 7pm to 10pm at the UCLA campus).
Since you already went through the AFI Orientation, do do you think the two could be combined for the last 2 weeks of August or would that be too much?
Just curious...

Thanks!


----------



## Brice88 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by doudou8310:
> Hi Brice88,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input!
> ...



Honestly?  I wouldn't do it.

I checked this year's schedule and generally speaking producers were done at 6 -- though getting to Westwood at that time of day in an hour is certainly no guarantee!  Plus, Boot Camp is very exhausting.  Do you think you could go from 9-6 at AFI then 7-10 at UCLA?  

Again, I don't know enough about what the UCLA program offers but it isn't going to make or break your AFI application.  If the deadline to register for the PP is after AFI notification, I would at least wait and see what happens.

But my opinion?  If you want to get everything out of AFI, especially during Boot Camp, then you can't be doing something else.  I had an internship until the day before registration but I left and definitely do not regret that choice.


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Brice88, thks a lot for your input!

That indeed appears to be a lot so I don't think I'll even attempt to combine the two.
I'm gonna call UCLA soon and figure this whole thing out (to see if - maybe - I could only do this pp until Boot Camp starts...)

Thanks again!


----------



## Haisu Wang (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey pdhopeful, Thank you so much for helping me! I had my interview with Joe and Tudd yesterday. And I think it went really well. The question they asked me were similar to yours. I found they took great interest in me and my work! Good luck to you! Wish we will see each other in LA.

Thanks again!


> Originally posted by pdhopeful:
> Hey guys, so tonight I had my Skype interview for production design - 4:30pm Pac time, 7:30pm my time. I think it went well! I spoke with Joe Garrity and David Morong, and they were both very nice and had a funny banter between them.
> 
> We started off with small talk about the weather and where I was sitting, and then they began by asking why I want to get into production design, because architecture is a respectable profession (I'm a registered architect), and they asked what I thought would be the biggest transition I'll need to make in switching careers. They described the program, and asked a question that I fumbled over a bit, having never made any movies, I could only relate it to my architectural process.  And when I said I've never made a film, they asked 'how do you know if you'll like it??!!' I think I responded well to the questions but I did forget to say a few things I wanted to say and perhaps didn't express myself and my desire to get into filmmaking as clearly as I'd hoped.
> ...


----------



## Mcamera (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone heard back about interviews for cinematography?


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys,
Got a phone call for my directing interview today.
I scheduled for March 19th out here in LA.
I can't believe how late they go!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 5, 2012)

@yonkondy congrats! I've been waiting to hear back from them as well for directing. Did you apply anywhere else? Also just out of curiosity what letter does your last name begin with? Good luck on your interview!


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 6, 2012)

@Che,
My last name is YonKondy. Haha.
I had a few hiccups with my submission, i.e. I forgot to included my social security number, so I was assuming there would be a delay with the process for me.
And thanks! Good luck to you too.
I did not apply anywhere else.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 6, 2012)

@Yonkondy oh okay cool! So what's your educational background because from your other posts I'm under the impression that you're at USC right now... Did that not work out or something? Why are you applying to more schools if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

Ok so I had my interview for Producing on 03/07.
I'm pretty happy about it, now I just have to wait & cross fingers... 

I was told that this year they were admitting students on a rolling basis - meaning they will probably start admitting students before being done with all the interviews...
The first letters (for either acceptance, rejection or wait-listing) should start being sent out sometime next week...

Apparently it's the first year they're doing it like that...
Is there anything to make out of that?
What do you think?


----------



## pdhopeful (Mar 9, 2012)

@doudou - Did you get the impression that was for all disciplines or producing only? congrats on your interview!

By the way, I think it's a wise move to start sending out acceptances earlier. From what I've seen on this forum, many students are hearing back from other schools and I'm sure they have a limited window to commit or decline, so unless AFI starts sending out acceptances sooner they're only going to get students who are accepted at AFI and nowhere else. Earlier notification allows them to compete for the best students (as judged by admissions committees, anyway).


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey pdhopeful,

I don't know if AFI will start sending out notifications on a rolling basis to  _all_ the disciplines or only the ones for which they extended the application period (which is basically all of them  *but* directing)...

I sure hope to find out soon because I've already been accepted into two different programs so far but AFI is definitely at the top of my list so... Really hoping to hear from them this coming week!


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey yjafinyu,

Sorry I haven't responded or visited this site much in the last few weeks. I've been exhausted in preparation for my cycle film. No, I'm a producer at AFI. You can check out this little movie I made about a year or so before I entered AFI. http://vimeo.com/15006591. After I'm done with my cycle film in a couple of weeks, I'd be happy to talk and answer any questions you might have.



> Originally posted by yjafinyu:
> Hi JB Fan,
> 
> Thank you so much for helping the applicants!I am an applicant for the directing program. Are you a directing fellow? I just finished my interview in NYC. I am wondering if it is possible for us to talk a bit? Or may I see your reel somewhere? I can show you my reel if you like. Thank you so much!
> ...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## soulcraft (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm a screenwriting fellow at AFI.  Last year when I went through admissions I promised myself that if I got in, I would do everything in my power to help the next years,  as I fully commiserate with the angst that goes with waiting, hoping and dreading.


So plese send me an e- mail at hhoffman@afifellows.org. Perhaps I can shed some light for you and demistify / defang the "horrors" that come with the admission process.


Good Luck!


----------



## selinabina (Mar 15, 2012)

Just received my acceptance email from AFI! I've been accepted as an AFI Conservatory Screenwriting Fellow!!!! Anyone else? Check your email!


----------



## Smiley (Mar 15, 2012)

Me too! For Screenwriting as well!


----------



## Aleona (Mar 15, 2012)

Just got accepted for Producing!


----------



## pdhopeful (Mar 15, 2012)

Me too! Acceptance via email for production design! So glad I didn't have to wait another month.

Look forward to working with you guys to make your stories come alive in the visual sense!


----------



## khomya (Mar 15, 2012)

Conrgats to all you guys!

Did you ALL had an interview? I am trying to find out - is it "mandatory" or not


----------



## selinabina (Mar 15, 2012)

Khoyma, yes I did have an interview. 

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Mcamera (Mar 15, 2012)

Still waiting to hear back about Cinematography.  Lets hope for the best.  Congrats to all those that got in!


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm also still waiting and I'm a Producing applicant.

Crossing fingers (literally haha)!

Congrats to you all who found out they made it!


----------



## Mcamera (Mar 15, 2012)

Have you heard about any cinematography applicants even getting interviewed yet?  Thats why I am confused.  It seems to be the only discipline that hasn't been mentioned on here.


----------



## BRooney (Mar 15, 2012)

Just received my acceptance e-mail for Screenwriting! See you guys in August...


----------



## monkeysontoast (Mar 15, 2012)

Received my acceptance email for Editing today!


----------



## doudou8310 (Mar 15, 2012)

OK,

I haven't been _denied_ *nor[/B offered admission, I'm just in between, named as an  alternate candidate for the Fall of 2012! :-s

While everything is currently not doomed for me, I just don't know what real chance(s) I might actually have to obtain a place in that program being an alternate candidate... 
Would anybody know of anybody who got into AFI after being an alternate candidate (specifically in Producing)? 

How does that work? 
Any feedback about being in that situation would be most welcome.  

Thank you!

Even though this isn't the best news, at least I somewhat know where to stand now...*


----------



## alract (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats everyone who got in! Just got an email-- I'm a screenwriting alternate... after my bomb of an interview I will take it, haha. Hope to see you guys in August!


----------



## Brice88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations to those who were accepted!  I'm glad to answer any questions you have, and I hope to see you on campus in the fall.  In the meantime, celebrate!

As for anyone named an alternate, you shouldn't give up hope.  Many people turn down their acceptance (going to another school, financial reasons, etc.), so there will be spaces opening up in the coming weeks and even into the summer.  One thing you might want to do to help your chances is to email your interviewer or the head of your discipline and quickly reiterate your interest in the school - and if AFI is your top choice say you'll commit if selected off the alternate list.  It's no guarantee, but anything you can do to make them think of you when the next space opens up is worthwhile.


----------



## Haisu Wang (Mar 15, 2012)

Received my acceptance email for production design today!


----------



## Mocha (Mar 15, 2012)

Got the acceptance email for Producing today too!


----------



## mymindinside (Mar 16, 2012)

I Got an email yesterday confirming acceptance to the cinematography program..All the best to those still waiting to hear from the school. To those accepted - See you in August!

Cheers,
Mymindinside


----------



## Tomojio (Mar 16, 2012)

@mymindinside

Did you have an interview? 

Also, when you did send in your application if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mymindinside (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Tomojio, 
I did interview, it was in early feb. I was in Los Angeles at the time so interviewed in person at the school. I applied in time for the Dec 1st deadline. 
I had also applied for the 2011 class and was selected as an alternate candidate. When i applied last year i applied late - by the 15th may extended deadline and interviewed over skype.
Hope this helps,
cheers, and all the best!
mymindinside


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 16, 2012)

Did anyone go to the thesis showcase last night?


----------



## khomya (Mar 16, 2012)

Yesterday I scheduled an interview for 20th of March.
For  *Directing*.


----------



## freakyfreddy (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> Did anyone go to the thesis showcase last night?



I guess not. I haven't heard back yet for the directing discipline so I think I'm a reject. I am still on the fence on whether or not I actually need to go to film school. After seeing these films I will probably reapply next year. With the same diffidence toward film school.

The films looked very professional. All of them very impressive. Some I liked more than others (Nani was my favorite, Bosco's Guitar was my girlfriend's favorite) and the Lion Shadows had wonderful cinematography. 

I just wanted to post this because all of those who were accepted should feel very confident about your future as a film maker and looking at the resume of some of the fellows; I think most probably didn't need AFI. Some I could tell knew that and acted like they were the #$%^.

I need AFI/film school. I'm not good enough technically yet. But those of you all-stars that have worked in the industry or graduated from a film school with a ton of accolades why do you feel you need to go back to film school? I just want a sense of what you experienced at work or after film school that made you feel that you needed more. If you don't feel comfortable posting the answer on the board just send me a PM. 

Little background on myself- I never went to film school, I have never worked in the industry. I just have friends, books on filmmaking, a DSLR, FCP, audio and lighting equipment. I submitted two shorts and I graduated from UCSD with a biology degree.

Thanks for reading this long post hope to hear back from my fellow movie lovers.


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 17, 2012)

Not going so far as calling my self an all star but I might have one perspective on your question. 

I live in Finland and have been working in the industry after graduating in a local film school. However those whom I work with are either former schoolmates or contacts I made while participating in internships during my studies. Now would I move to the States - my professional network would be zero. 

So you see going to school is not 100% about honing ones technical skills - I think that continues throughout your life. ItÂ´s also about building a long lasting network of likeminded people that, together, can achieve tons. And that network grows with every job you do after school as well. 

This at least is my two cents. Am seriously thinking of hopping over at some point and... well.. no matter how much experience at that point, I think this is the way IÂ´ll end up going as well


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 18, 2012)

For those who got accepted CONGRATS!!! Everyone else like me who is waiting keep your fingers crossed. I am waiting to hear back on Directing and no Directing applicants have posted saying ether they got in or not. I am still very confident.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 18, 2012)

Got the acceptance e.mail on Thursday, there are no words to how ****ing happy I felt. Best of luck to everyone still waiting. (Screenwriting)


----------



## Smiley (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey guys, I was accepted for screenwriting in the AFI but I have decided I'm going to Columbia (it was my first choice from the beginning). So I guess this means there'll be a place available for one of the waitlisters 

Best of luck for everyone! It's an amazing program.


----------



## msinla (Mar 18, 2012)

Accepted for editing. Very excited, looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## BRooney (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck at Columbia Smiley, did my undergrad there. You'll enjoy Dodge.


----------



## Che Gray (Mar 18, 2012)

@khomoya just to clarify did you get a call from AFI yesterday to make this interview? Are they still calling for interviews? I'm so confused... Anyway, good luck!


----------



## khomya (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, they called me and offer to run interview on 23rd of March. But at their empty timeslot it would be 2AM at my place. So they say that they will find another time and in couple of hours I received a letter with convenient time on 20th of March.
So the interview is tomorrow!!!


----------



## newstyle (Mar 19, 2012)

got accepted as an editing fellow!!


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Mar 19, 2012)

Wouldn't someone like to start a Facebook group for accepted 2012 students so we can get to know each other??? I would but Facebook is not usually kind to me when I show initiative.


----------



## monkeysontoast (Mar 19, 2012)

Done!

Class of 2014 Facebook page:  https://www.facebook.com/AfiClassOf2014


----------



## khomya (Mar 20, 2012)

Just had an interview.

I was told that the results will be on 2nd of April.

Waaaaaaiting...


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 20, 2012)

April 2nd will be the greatest day of my life I feel very confident and hope the best to everyone who is waiting on that day.


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 20, 2012)

@khomya how did your interview go? You interviewed for directing right?


----------



## khomya (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it went well.

But for 80% of the time my web camera was off. And for 50% of the time AFI`s web camera was off.
Due to the bad quality of video & sound.

But despite that - it was an interesting conversations about what I want from Program and why I choose AFI.


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 21, 2012)

Interviewed today at noon in LA with Peter and Barbara.

Went really well. Pretty standard questions. I spent a lot of time explaining my ever-evolving approach to directing -- then somehow got into how I would have directed Michael Cimino's 'Heaven's Gate' differently, with examples. Haha.

I'm certainly looking forward to April 2nd.


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 21, 2012)

do oyu guys think being one of the first interviewed or one of the last is better?


----------



## khomya (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope that the last ones - have better chances 

But honestly - I think its no difference.


----------



## Hopeful_Filmmaker (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone who submitted after the original dec 1st deadline has heard from AFI regarding an interview? I applied to Cinematography program at the end of February. I'm wondering if I could possibly hear back before the extended March 30th deadline?


----------



## c4ptch4os (Mar 22, 2012)

So I was notified that I am a screenwriting alternate.  Can anyone shed some light on this? Is there an order or ranking to the alternates (e.g. three accepted candidates decide not to attend, therefore, the next TOP three alternates get accepted)? Are there many alternates? Is there an average of alternates accepted into the class or is it rare? Just looking for any info on this.  Thanks!


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes there is an order of alternates. I was one myself last year. Got thru and turned it down.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 22, 2012)

I am also a screenwriting mfa alternate ie wait lister at AFI - got notified march 15 i think it was.


----------



## Fred Flintstone (Mar 22, 2012)

Munky, why did you choose NYU for writing instead of AFI? - i have basically started this conversation with you, already, in the nyu dramatic writing thread (so post in whichever area you wish). thanks!


----------



## Munky the robot (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally posted by Fred Flintstone:
> Munky, why did you choose NYU for writing instead of AFI? - i have basically started this conversation with you, already, in the nyu dramatic writing thread (so post in whichever area you wish). thanks!



Sent you a PM. Check inbox


----------



## Brice88 (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally posted by c4ptch4os:
> So I was notified that I am a screenwriting alternate.  Can anyone shed some light on this? Is there an order or ranking to the alternates (e.g. three accepted candidates decide not to attend, therefore, the next TOP three alternates get accepted)? Are there many alternates? Is there an average of alternates accepted into the class or is it rare? Just looking for any info on this.  Thanks!



To quote my earlier post:

"As for anyone named an alternate, you shouldn't give up hope. Many people turn down their acceptance (going to another school, financial reasons, etc.), so there will be spaces opening up in the coming weeks and even into the summer. One thing you might want to do to help your chances is to email your interviewer or the head of your discipline and quickly reiterate your interest in the school - and if AFI is your top choice say you'll commit if selected off the alternate list. It's no guarantee, but anything you can do to make them think of you when the next space opens up is worthwhile."

I'm not sure about the order/ranking though I do think they want a certain balance to the class as far as diversity is concerned.  So take that for what you will.


----------



## alidir08 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well Since I started this post last year in October for all of us now is the time all of the Directing applicants have been waiting for! Enjoy your weekend guys, GOD Bless and hope we all get wonderful news on April 2nd this Monday!


----------



## alidir08 (Apr 2, 2012)

Any News anyone?


----------



## khomya (Apr 2, 2012)

Not yet!

Waiting


----------



## yonkondy (Apr 2, 2012)

Got the email!
See you all in the Fall!


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 2, 2012)

I was rejected. I know this because I had no interview. Hopefully I can scrap together another short by next december.


----------



## alidir08 (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally posted by freakyfreddy:
> I was rejected. I know this because I had no interview. Hopefully I can scrap together another short by next december.



I'm very sorry to that! Keep strong and make your next film! Did they send you an email or a letter in the mail notifying you of your status?


----------



## freakyfreddy (Apr 2, 2012)

Neither, it is an assumption.

They need to update their application system. I don't even know if my application was 100% complete because I never received a message saying so.

If I don't hear back by the end of this week I'll give them a call.


----------



## Aglick (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## Monster683 (Apr 2, 2012)

New to the site but glad I found it!

I received an email today notifying me I would be an alternate for the directing program. I read through the AFI 2011 thread on this forum and saw a good number of acceptees denied last year (mostly to attend another film school) while a few posters were indeed taken off of the waitlist.

I guess we can only wait for now. Either way I have so much respect for the program and will look to hone my application for the future.

Good luck to everyone else who has been placed on alternate status!


----------



## Monster683 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alidir, you wrote a very nice post above. Did you receive any good news?


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I received an alternate today as well, for the Directing program.

I just shot them back a quick e-mail, expressing my great interest, though I know for a fact that the people in the office actually don't choose the alternates, the professors do (they told me as much in the interview). 

Man, this makes for a sticky situation, doesn't it? Haha

Though, from what they told me in the interview, they accept exactly as many fellows as the program allows (28 for directing, I think) and then the rest go into alternate, they apparently don't "over-accept", in that they don't officially accept more people than they have slots for in the program. I remember them telling me "if you get accepted, please realize that we, the teaching faculty, spent a lot of time deciding on your application, and that we carefully choose each of the people who get into the opening positions", so they seem to take the whole process very seriously.

And from what I can tell from older posts, people from the AFI alt list get in fairly often, so there is definitely some hope for us, eh?


----------



## khomya (Apr 2, 2012)

I find a tweet from a girl from Seattle - she is accepted.

So now we have 2 future fellows and 2 alternate fellows.

Where is everyone else???


----------



## Monster683 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like a fun enough process! I was wondering how many do receive alternate status -- selfishly hoping its fewer than interviewed but who knows!

It is nice to take some comfort in those posts. I have many friends who applied to a smattering of film schools (USC, UCLA, NYU and whathaveyou) but this was the only option for  me. I just felt like I clicked incredibly well with the program and wouldn't learn as much elsewhere. So now I need to hope they agree! Haha.


----------



## khomya (Apr 3, 2012)

On this forum we have e 3rd accepted for Directing -  *obulus*.
He is now deciding between AFI and Columbia.


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 3, 2012)

I was accepted yesterday, directing.


----------



## khomya (Apr 3, 2012)

Update: 

4 accepted
2 waitlisted


----------



## DRaGZ (Apr 3, 2012)

From what I've heard, for the Directing program, they accept 28 fellows and have about 10 people on the alternate list, ranked in the order they will be admitted should slot become available.

Apparently, per program, around 2-7 people decline the acceptance offer per year.

Basically, no need to keep tally, we already have a pretty firm idea on what the situation is and it's just a waiting game for us alternates.


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 3, 2012)

And congrats to everyone admitted. This was really the only school I was very excited about.


----------



## producius (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a letter from AFI. (Here in Europe)
But as I did not get any email, I expect nothing good from that letter 

Does anyone have contrary experience?

Congrats to the accepted!


----------



## tonythetiger891 (Apr 3, 2012)

did anyone waiting to hear back for their directing interview receive a rejection email yet?


----------



## khomya (Apr 3, 2012)

Is AFI sending rejection letters?
Or they just "forget" about rejected applicants?


----------



## guardianofsaturn (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there anyone here who just got in from the waiting list and hasn't received their official letter in the mail? I got in last Tuesday and I still haven't received anything...

Also, congrats to everyone who was accepted!


----------



## Aleona (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been accepted as a Producing Fellow for the fall but for personal reasons have decided to choose USC's producing program instead. Hope an awesome alternate gets my spot!


----------



## TDub (Apr 4, 2012)

Good to know @Aleona. As I am sure the other Alternate candidates (for the Producing concentration) would love to know as well. Congrats by the way. 

On another note, if any waitlisters are offered a position off of the waitlist (even if that has already happened) it would be valuable information as well.


----------



## Archimbobo (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey Guys,

    So I called the admissions office today and found out that I did not get in.  If you are rejected, apparently, they send you a hard copy.  If you call the office, though, they'll probably tell you you are rejected.  But if you didn't get an e-mail, you probably didn't get in, like me.


----------



## Sebaldian (Apr 7, 2012)

we should get a fb group going for 2014 AFI fellows!


----------



## Che Gray (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my rejection letter in the mail today. You guys should check... if you dare  (sorry if I seem too cheery about this bad news)


----------



## Hana (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Got in as a Producing fellow. See you guys in Fall! Ciao.


----------



## guardianofsaturn (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by Sebaldian:
> we should get a fb group going for 2014 AFI fellows!



I believe somebody has already made one (AFI Class of 2014)


----------



## TDub (Apr 10, 2012)

@Hana Were you on the waitlist and taken off or directly offered admission? Also when were you offered?


----------



## Hana (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally posted by TDub:
> @Hana Were you on the waitlist and taken off or directly offered admission? Also when were you offered?



I was directly offered admission about two weeks ago.


----------



## ignatiusreilly (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/AfiClassOf2014 Here you go!


----------



## shushun (Apr 17, 2012)

I applied for Editing after when the deadline is extended to May 1. This is the only school I want to go but I haven't heard anything from them yet. The admission office told me that my application is still under a review. And has no specific date to inform acceptance/rejections for the late applicants. So still waiting....Hopefully I know the result this wk. :'(


----------



## seven (May 3, 2012)

Could anyone accepted or rejected share your portfolio if you don't mind?Vemio,youtube link or just discription of your work would be OK.


----------



## michael13 (May 3, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/33929769

That is my short film. I had an interview at AFI but was ultimately rejected. I got into Columbia and Tisch and will be attending Tisch


----------



## Miguel Angel (May 3, 2012)

Definitely I don't know what kind of rules they follow in order to accept or reject people.. it's very weird.

So, just to follow the previous replies.

I applied to Cinematography.

My recommenders:
- Emmanuel Lubezki
- Daniel Aranyo
- IÃ±arritu
- Pedro Almodovar

People who talk about me at AFI:
- Janusz Kaminski
- Rodrigo Prieto

My CV:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2561287/

The shortfilms I sent:

No Existe El Adios
http://fibabc.abc.es/videos/existe-adios-1047.html

(I got two nominations and 1 award for this job)

Stringless (work in progress)
https://vimeo.com/33984087

I sent a photographic portfolio with almost 20 pics too. 

Also I got the Fulbright Scholarship in Spain and I have learnt English from the scratch in one year and some months just to go to AFI, in fact, I'm still learning .

My narrative statement is great, I put my heart and my mind on it and everybody who read it loved it. 

However I was rejected without the chance of an interview.

Of course I'm going to talk with them, because it's inexplicable and everybody (even my recommenders) can't believe it. 

Anyway, it's not the end of the world, if I'm not accepted this year, I will send my application in December again and again and again till I'm accepted. 

My second option is TISCH in NY and my third one is NFTS in London, not for this year though so I don't know if Fulbright will keep my scholarship for next year or I will have to pay the full cost of tuition. 


Cheers!.


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com (May 3, 2012)

^ If you did not get accepted, then definitely I have lost my hope. You have IMDB credits, and all the essentials to get accepted. I wonder, what undergraduate school did you go to?

Mike


----------



## Miguel Angel (May 3, 2012)

Well, I didn't go to any film school or university so that means that I don't have a bachelor and since that is not important in AFI I think that that is not an issue since they are looking for people with passion or at least I thought so.  

I don't think that Imdb credits are important either so who knows!.

Best!.


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com (May 3, 2012)

In order for you to enroll for a Master's degree you NEED an undergraduate degree. BA.BS. or BFA.

So, that's why I assume you were not considered. I do recommended calling, I may be wrong.

Mike


----------



## Mike_V (May 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Filmikey@aol.com:
> In order for you to enroll for a Master's degree you NEED an undergraduate degree. BA.BS. or BFA.
> 
> So, that's why I assume you were not considered. I do recommended calling, I may be wrong.
> ...



^-- what he said. You can't get a masters if you don't have a bachelor's of some sort.


----------



## cinema334 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Miguel Angel:
> Definitely I don't know what kind of rules they follow in order to accept or reject people.. it's very weird.
> 
> So, just to follow the previous replies.
> ...



clearly you have a huge ego. one reason you may have been rejected. I was accepted and will mention what my portfolio and application consisted of.

I have two undergraduate degrees. my short film was directed, shot and written by myself (15 mins, about $10k)and has played in festivals across the country where I won awards. I was accepted at NYU, Cal arts, USC and two Ivy League schools for unrelated programs of study (literature). my gpa was around 3.7 and i scored in the 97% percentile of gre test takers. i think maybe because you don't have an undergraduate degree, you werent considered. the video you posted is mediocre at best, to be honest, and having famous people write for you doesn't help if you don't have the chops. please get a reality check... afi DOES look at your application carefully. i'm sure you can make a great film someday, or even now. but if you felt queasy reading my list of 'accomplishments' and how egotistical i sounded, maybe you can imagine the way others feel when they look at your statement of purpose or your forum posts.


----------



## Brice88 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally posted by Filmikey@aol.com:
> In order for you to enroll for a Master's degree you NEED an undergraduate degree. BA.BS. or BFA.
> 
> So, that's why I assume you were not considered. I do recommended calling, I may be wrong.
> ...



While you do need an undergraduate degree for an MFA, you can still be accepted at AFI without having attended college.  This is the case with several of my classmates, and while they won't receive the degree (it will be a certificate of completion) they otherwise have all the same access the rest of us do.  

That being said, I am baffled how Miguel Angel didn't even get an interview.  I didn't watch his films but, between his CV and those references, I would think as long as he displayed the slightest competence when it comes to craft that he would be a shoo-in.


----------



## Willi (May 3, 2012)

You do not need an undergrad degree to attend AFI. However, without one you will only receive a certificate and not a MFA.


----------



## Miguel Angel (May 3, 2012)

Cinema334
Do I have a great ego?, I don't think so!. 
AFI focus is on having passion and they measure the effort not the skills because they are the guys who are going to teach you so you don't need the skills at all. 
I know a lot of people who were wondering between directing and cinematography at AFI and nowadays they are awesome cinematographers. 

I was just answering the question who another guy asked so that is what I sent, are they mediocre? probably!, that's the reason I want to go to school if I knew everything about photography why should I go to a school?. 

If you were accepted that's great, isn't it? , if, finally, I'm accepted you will see how wrong you are about egos and that stuff .

On the other hand I don't know what a GPA or a GRE is .

SOmetimes, if you start working in cinema from the beginning of the ladder, as I did, that means that you don't have ego at all, in fact, do you know how many years I made coffee for people while working in movies?, and I'm really happy about that because it taught me a lot of things, and to be egotistical is not one of them.. I don't know how it works in USA, as a camera intern, at least in Europe, you have to look after your camera crew in every single moment and you have to work harder than them ^^, and, to be frank, when you are working the only thing you don't want to have is ego. 

Honestly, my recommenders are not famous people they are people who I worked with and who taught me a lot of really good things, just that, I'm not guilty of having worked (do you say so?) with them!. 

And as I said before, if you reckon that I sounded egotistical read carefully because you missunderstodd it .
Moreover, the fact I'm posting under my real name is one of the things you should see as "not egotistical" .

By the way, $10.000 sounds pretty much for a 15mins 16mm film, did you use the Complete16 webpage? because it might have saved a lot of money!, it is such a wonderful webpage!!. 

Brice88 is right you don't need an undergraduate degree, AFI is one of the schools they don't need it. 


Cheers!.


----------



## freakyfreddy (May 4, 2012)

GPA is a grade point average. It is given at schools in the US. GRE is a graduate entrance exam. Not required for AFI. Scoring in the 97th percentile means you are a very well spoken cinematographer. 

Don't worry about having an ego. Every film school has people with egos (even AFI *gasp*). 

As for having mediocre work, everyone on this forum has shown mediocre work. I have yet to see a short here that blew me away. We are all still learning.   

Good luck and maybe I'll see you Fall of 2013.


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com (May 4, 2012)

Miguel if you checked off Certification in the application as opposed to the Master's Degree, then I am baffled at you not even being considered for an interview.

And yes, everyone has a huge ego, which leads to conflict with people who are in the ego race. 

Mike.


----------



## seven (May 6, 2012)

Don't give up!I stand behind you!cheers!


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com (May 7, 2012)

The application deadline for the 2012-2013 academic year has been extended:

June 8
Cinematography

July 16
Editing
Producing
Production Design

Directing and Screenwriting are closed.


----------



## themelvin (May 9, 2012)

Me thinks its cinema334 who suffers from big head syndrome 

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/2120003846


----------



## Mike_V (May 9, 2012)

> Originally posted by themelvin:
> Me thinks its cinema334 who suffers from big head syndrome
> 
> http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...1022734/m/2120003846



Hey now,
No personal attacks.


----------



## cinema334 (May 9, 2012)

what? I clearly stated in my posts on that thread that I needed film school because I lack something. I think AFI students, especially, are egotistical. I've been to a lot of parties and AFI sets and it seems they accept a bunch of big headed rich people who are able to finance the smaller amount of talented, level headed people. in all honesty i think that could be a good thing. most people in hollywood are like that and it's a reflection of the field, and you just may end up meeting the right person.


----------



## Miguel Angel (May 9, 2012)

Freakyfreddy. 
Thanks!. 
That's my point, everybody has a lot of things to learn even when they are working!. 
Cinema is one of those fields which offer too much to know in just 2 years. 

I hope we could meet each other soon. 

Filmikey.
I checked off Certification rather than Master's Degree. 
As for the ego thing, in Spain, if you have "ego" when you are starting in the business.. you just do 2 films in 1, your first one and your last one   .

As 2nd Camera Assistant I have seen a lot of quarrels between people just for that and it's a thing I don't like and I try to avoid. 

I imagine that, of course, everybody has an ego (or pride) but there are egos and then there are egos.

Seven.
If it was for me, thanks! . 


I will write a letter to them in a few days, I don't know what to say though!. 

Best!!.


----------



## Cher (May 10, 2012)

Hi all, I just received a phone call for an interview with AFI next weds. I applied producing, would like to know some of the interview questions, ad prepare for them. Thanks.


----------



## Cher (May 10, 2012)

> Originally posted by TDub:
> Hello all,
> 
> I applied with a concentration in producing. I got a phone call yesterday late afternoon PST. This is my second year applying and will be my second interview with AFI. Just FYI.



Hi TDub, good luck to you. I applied producing this year, and scheduled an interview. Would you mind to share some of your interview experience with AFI, and what kind of questions you were asked last year? I appreciate your replies.


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com (May 10, 2012)

Hey Cher, where is your interview going to take place?


----------



## ignatiusreilly (May 10, 2012)

Hey, I'm in for a different discipline but I was asked why AFI, what films I want to make and why. They are not trying to trip you up but want to see that you're clear in regard to your goals and how AFI fits into them. Hope it helps!


----------



## CJA (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone

First of all, congrats to those attending AFI this fall! I am a producing program applicant who applied for the May 1st extended deadline. I just wanted to ask those producer applicants who got accepted (doudou8310, cher) whether they had sent in a portfolio. It was not required in the application, so I am curious. Also, to those who got an interview, acceptance or any sort of response, what was the timeline between the application completion and the response from AFI? I got an email acknowledgement that my application was complete and received on May 3rd and it is May 18th. Should I just look forward to next year?

Any help would be great!

Cheers
CJA


----------



## doudou8310 (May 26, 2012)

Hi CJA,

I actually never was accepted in the program, only wait-listed.
After 2 months - however - I let AFI know that I no longer wished to remain on the wait-list.
That should have freed a spot 

I honestly do not remember if I sent in any portfolio: I rushed against time to mail a bunch of applications on December 1st (and barely made it)... I however guess that I possibly included a copy of a short movie I had made for Grad School apps (I applied to  _many_ programs .
In any case, that shouldn't change anything.

I had an interview in mid-March and found out that I had been wait-listed in mid-April or so...
5 & a half months went by between the time I submitted my application & the time I found out what their decision was.

Know though that I had been told that - since I was on the wait-list - I could have expected finding out I had made it into the program as late as early August.

I don't know if that has anything to do with your situation but they seem to take decisions about who they let in or not until way into the summer so don't give up!

Best of luck to you & to all the AFI applicants!


----------



## Cher (May 30, 2012)

> Originally posted by Filmikey@aol.com:
> Hey Cher, where is your interview going to take place?



I had an sky interview on May 16th.


----------



## Cher (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone know how long AFI would usually notice applicants about their applications? I had an interview two weeks ago, and still wait for an answer. I become very frustrated.


----------



## Cher (May 30, 2012)

> Originally posted by CJA:
> Hi everyone
> 
> First of all, congrats to those attending AFI this fall! I am a producing program applicant who applied for the May 1st extended deadline. I just wanted to ask those producer applicants who got accepted (doudou8310, cher) whether they had sent in a portfolio. It was not required in the application, so I am curious. Also, to those who got an interview, acceptance or any sort of response, what was the timeline between the application completion and the response from AFI? I got an email acknowledgement that my application was complete and received on May 3rd and it is May 18th. Should I just look forward to next year?
> ...




Hi Cheers,
I am still waiting for AFI's final decision. I am a business graduate, with strong arts backgroud. I just sent in what I had in hands(dance pictures and vidoe).


----------



## Cher (May 30, 2012)

> Originally posted by CJA:
> Hi everyone
> 
> First of all, congrats to those attending AFI this fall! I am a producing program applicant who applied for the May 1st extended deadline. I just wanted to ask those producer applicants who got accepted (doudou8310, cher) whether they had sent in a portfolio. It was not required in the application, so I am curious. Also, to those who got an interview, acceptance or any sort of response, what was the timeline between the application completion and the response from AFI? I got an email acknowledgement that my application was complete and received on May 3rd and it is May 18th. Should I just look forward to next year?
> ...



Hi Cheers,
You should be patient. They are still interviewing students. Decisions are not made yet.


----------



## Filmikey@aol.com (May 31, 2012)

Hey Cher, I got my interview last week too. The people from the interview told me they would give me a call within a week or two. I'm unsure if that will occur or not, but I hope I get any response within two weeks, because it's the worse feeling ever not knowing if you'll be accepted or not!


----------



## L@la (Jun 1, 2012)

I just wanted to say good luck to everyone who applied and still waiting. 
AFI is a great place, where you'll learn as much from the other fellows as from the faculty. 

Cheers from a soon to be AFI grad.


----------



## CJA (Jun 7, 2012)

So I got an interview this tuesday. I decided to fly out to L.A. Anyone have any tips for the producer interview? What kind of questions did they ask? Excited, nervous, and scared all at once. 

Thanks for all your feedback!


----------



## Brice88 (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't been on here in a while but just wanted to congratulate everyone who was accepted.  And to those on the wait list, don't give up because there will be spots opening up all the way until registration (and if we have a repeat of last year then even after that).

If anybody has questions about the program, feel free to PM me since I don't check this site too often.  Otherwise, enjoy your summer and I hope to see many of you on campus in the fall!


----------



## Michael Langer (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey everybody, 

I've not posted before. I was accepted to the producing program at AFI this year. Let me know if anybody has any questions or if there is anything I can do to help out. 

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## TDub (Jun 25, 2012)

@Cher Sorry for the delayed response... It's been a while since I have checked in on this site! I hope your interview went well. 

I was on the waitlist up until this past Friday. I received a phone call from admissions offering a spot for this Fall with a concentration in Producing (after a second interview via Skype on Thursday). I will be accepting the spot. 

For those interested - this was my second year applying. Good luck to those still waiting and feel free to ask any questions. Glad to help any way that I can.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 25, 2012)

TDub, how was your application?

What aspect (resume, experience, grades, portfolio) do you feel earned you a spot?


----------



## MichaelDorsey (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All,

A friend of mine applied to the AFI Cinematography Program after they recently extended their deadline to June 8.  He had his interview a short while ago and they told him they'd make selections soon.

I was just wondering if anyone out there has heard anything on the Cinematography side of things?

thanks!


----------



## TDub (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by DeathDealer:
> TDub, how was your application?
> 
> What aspect (resume, experience, grades, portfolio) do you feel earned you a spot?



Well, this was my second year applying. Honestly, it's really hard to tell one way or another what attracted my application to admissions. 

I applied (both years) to multiple grad schools and have had little traction with any program except for Columbia in NY and AFI. I interviewed at both but ultimately was just accepted at AFI. 

I sent very similar applications to all my schools. I think Columbia and AFI required more creative materials than any other program for Producing. So to answer your questions - I think it might have been my written creative materials sent in. Also, I polished my resume and personal statement significantly from last year. I had several people take a look. 

Funny story - I had a supervisor where I worked months ago take a look at my statement and creative written works before I submitted them. She was pretty candid with her opinion of them. She didn't think they were strong enough or interesting enough. Although I respected her opinion, I was hearing differing opinions from all over. I decided to go with my gut and take a chance with them. Point being - the best thing to do with application materials (in my opinion) is to have many people take a look at it and retrieve a consensus. Then sit back with the results and don't be afraid to stick to your instincts. Sometimes it pays off, and others it doesn't.

Hope this helps or answered your question. If you would like specifics please don't hesitate to PM me.


----------



## RWF (Sep 16, 2012)

Can  somebody post a film that got them into AFI? What kinds of films are they looking for? Something with a strong narrative? Can it be a mood piece that's more visually oriented. A combination of both? Can it be experimental without a narrative?

Would a Stan Brakhage film cut it for AFI?


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 18, 2012)

@RWF, they look for strong narrative films. AFI really focuses on the story so a short film that you directed, produced, edited, etc with a strong well executed story is what you should submit.


----------



## RWF (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally posted by TheRealSV:
> @RWF, they look for strong narrative films. AFI really focuses on the story so a short film that you directed, produced, edited, etc with a strong well executed story is what you should submit.



Thanks for the info. It does seem a little weird though considering David Lynch got in and is probably one of their most respected and involved alumni. And his early films were far more abstract than his later films.


----------



## TheRealSV (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah David Lynch's stuff was always weird.  And the Alphabet which he won the AFI production grant was very strange.  I think at that time because there was a much smaller number of filmmakers due to the fact it was extremely costly to make a film, AFI wasn't as strict on overall narrative.  Now anyone can make a film on their cellphone or digital camera so I think they really seek those that have the fundamentals of storytelling first and foremost.  It's like the 180 rule.  You need to know it to be a good filmmaker but you don't always need to abide by it. Once you have a solid understanding of the rules, you can break them but you need to understand the rules first and how to break them to make a quality film.  I think that's kind of what AFI is trying to say when they seek strong narrative pieces.


----------



## EJ (Oct 6, 2013)

Jerry Bruckheimer Fan said:


> Hey guys, I'm a 1st year fellow at AFI. Let me know if you have any questions. I'd be happy to answer them.


 
Hey! Hope all is well. I could see that you're at AFI, so I hope that you can answer a few questions for me  I'm writing to you because I'm thinking about switching programs. I just completed my first year at NYU Grad film. But, unfortunately, the program has disappointed me big-time. Now, I'm on a leave of absence for the next year. In my opinion, the teachers at NYU have not been professional enough (they forget to show up to classes, are very late and unprepared). I don't know if this is the standard in American film schools, but I suppose not! So I wanted to hear, how you would review the AFI program after being a student there? 

Specifically, I would like to know: 
How would you rate the teachers?

How would you rate the students? 
(I do feel that the students in my program are ambitious, but more then a few pay their way trough the classes. Some pay co-students to do homework etc.)

I suppose that students pay for their own films in the program. How much would you consider the costs to be per year? And, how much are extra school related costs, (that are not tuition) - should one expect? 

What do you think about AFI's exit strategy?

Would you recommend the program?

Thanks so much for taking your time to read the questions, I hope it wasn't too many 

All the best,

E


----------

